# 40k, PIP, Infinity, MERCS, W: $, forgeworld



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

rying to get rid of my extra stuff... to make room for new stuff..

Haves

Grey Knights
Castellan Crowe
25 Grey Knights
1 Storm Raven
Coteaz
1 razorback

Daemons
60 pink horrors
6 flamers
9 screamers
2 daemon princes
1 fateweaver
2 soul grinders
1 changeling
1 blue scribes
1 herald on screamer

Tyranids
1 swarmlord
1 biovore

Eldar
1 Avatar of Khaine
1 Eldar Farseer and Warlocks
1 Eldrad Ulthran
1 Harlequin Troupe
1 Harlequin Death Jester
1 Striking Scorpions squad
1 Harlequin Shadowseer
1 Howling Banshee squad
1 Fire Dragon Squad
1 Warp Spider squad
3 warwalkers
1 Dark Reaper Squad
2 Fire prisms
4 wave serpents
20 dire avengers
20 Guardians

Necrons:
Overlord
5 lychguard
20 immortals
1 canoptek spyder
15+ scarab bases

Imperial Guard
Lord Castellan Creed
Colour Sergeant Kell
Vostroyan Officer w/ Chainsword
Vostroyan Firstborn squad
50+ cadian shock troops
2 Cadian command squad
Vostroyan snipers
3 Vostroyan mortar teams
1 hell hound
3 armoured sentinels
1 basilisk
1 demolisher
2 main battle tanks
2+ Chimeras
1 Steel Legion squad
1 Steel Legion Lieutenant. 

Chaos Space Marines
Abbadon the Despoiler
Huron Blackheart
Chaos space Marine Terminator Lord
Dark Apostle
Kharn the Betrayer
Typhus
Sorcerer with Force Staff and Plasma Pistol
5 Possessed
World Eaters Aspiring Champion with Plasma Pistol and Chainsword
12 Khorne Berserkers
20 Chaos Cultists
40 Chaos Space Marines
2 Rhinos
3 Chaos Bikes
2 Chaos Spawn
1 Havoc squad

Blood Angels
Asorath the Grim
Lemartes, Guardian of the Lost

Space Marines
Command Squad
Marneus Calgar
Captain Sicarius
Jump Chaplain
Terminator Librarian
Librarian with Force Sword and bolt pistol
1 Venerable Dreadnought
1 Ironclad Dreadnought
1 Sternguard Veteran Squad
60 Tactical Marines
20 Assault Marines
10 Devastators
10 Devastator Marines
1 Lascannon predator
2 Land Raiders
1 Land Raider Crusader
3 Land Speeders
1 razorback
8 Rhinos

I can also find you privateer press minis, infinity, mercs, malifaux, flames of war, firestorm armada, lord of the rings, warhammer fantasy, dust tactics, and all the rest of them.

Wants:
Legion MkIII Tactical Squads
Legion Cataphractii Terminators
Cataphractii Power Axe set
Storm Eagle
Relic Contemptor Pattern Dreadnought
Thunderhawk Gunship
Caestus Assault Ram
Legion Fellblade
Diemos Pattern Rhinos
Scimitar pattern jetbikes
MkIII Legion Heavy Support Squad
Space Marine Rapier Laser Destroyers
Imperial Quad Launchers
Space Marine Boarding Assault Upgrade Set
Phobos Pattern Bolters
Imperial Fists Land Raider Door Set
Imperial Fists Rhino door set
Imperial Fists Icon Pack
Imperial Eagle Rhino Rear Door
Mars Pattern Titan
Mars Pattern Titan weapons
or just straight cash.


----------



## jnaples33 (Dec 12, 2012)

how much cash would u like for the imperial guard minus
steel legion chimeras battle tanks cadian command squad and creed and kell also were do u live im in the southern maine area and if you are far away how would u like to do this trade.


----------



## Ordo (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a mars pattern warhound, with a plasma blastgun and twin linked turbo laser. I am looking at your chaos marines, or if you have them any hordes models. Please PM if interested.


----------

